# Advice on ultra portable climbers



## joemamma (Oct 9, 2006)

Well my season has so far been a bust, still trying. The last couple of years my hunting spots have been very good but this year with lack of acorns and an increase in hunting pressure I just am not seeing many deer. So I have found myself hunting public ground lately and this morning after a run in with about 15 beagles and hounds I am now ready to pack a stand way in somewhere next season. 

So I have been researching a little and really like the Lone Wolf except for the price. Also the Summit Bullet looks good, but Summit's website does not show it being a current product, maybe from a few years ago?? It appears some distributors might still have some on the shelves. Does anyone have experience, likes-dislikes with these (2) or recommend something else. It is sad but I was already scouting some climbing trees for next October. Thanks for any input.

joe


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the Summit Bullet Backpacker, it is a folding stand and is better than any I have ever had. Easy to put up, stable and quiet all at the same time. I dnk if they are still making the folding version, I have not seen it in the catalogs. 

IMHO you cant beat them for the $$$$$$$


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

the summit viper is a nice stand. and the loggy bayou mega transformer is also. i have both. the transformer folds flat like the bullet. i like my mega transformer the best though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I use a Summit Goliath and I love it. I used to have a Bushmaster which is very similar to the Bullet Backpacker you referred to except it didn't fold down. I hated having to stand and climb. I did like that it was very light weight and all open for free movement with the bow. I don't think you can go wrong with Summit. I do really like the bow holder molded into the platform of the Lone Wolf stands but I have no experience with them. The price suggests it's a very nice stand though.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I have the broadhead backpacker with the open front. Its great and super easy on long hikes in the dark! Its also comfortable to sit in all day on the hunt.:!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't forget the API line of climbers I've owned both a summit and an API and liked the API better. I've been hunting mostly with climbers for about 10 years now and I love the ability to move so freely and not be tied down to one spot because thats where your steps are screwed in at. I love walking into new spots finding some good sign and your up the tree in minutes ready to hunt.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have an API grand slam I got it 4 or 5 years ago for $150.00 at the deer and turk exbo. I have never had a problem I'm sure that there are other ones that do well but I like the one I got. It is super comfy.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I started using the Summit Open Shot Deluxe this year and really like it. I am 6 ft tall and weigh about 180 or so and I wouldn't recommend it for the "larger" hunter. It is definately a great archery climber as you can still shoot while sitting down if you have a deer that sneaks up on you and doesn't give you a chace to stand up. By far the lightest stand I have ever carried and the seat cushion is very comfortable.


----------



## joemamma (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. I will keep researching and try to figure it out soon. It sounds like there are lots of goods makes out there and they will each have pros and cons. I will let you all know how it turns out later.

Thanks.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I have never seen anyone mention them on OGF but both my brother and I have gorilla - Greyback climbers and love them. We have the older models that have the hammock style seat. I don't think gorilla still makes them with just the hammock seat but if you can find one they are pretty nice. I think we paid about $150.00 for ours.


----------

